# Welchen Beruf bzw Ausbildung genau hat Eric bei NCIS L.A ?



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen

Schaue zwar erst seit kurzem diese Serie, aber mich wundert welchen Beruf den Eric genau hat.
Auf Wikipedia steht zwar er sei ein Technikfreak und in der Heutigen Folge bei Sat1 sagte er, er sei ein Techniker.

Aber jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, ist er ein Informatiker oder ein Techniker? Oder nichts von beidem und was ganz anderes?

Ein Techniker mit so guten PC Kenntnissen das kann es schon geben aber dann wäre er eher ein Informatiker oder nicht? 

Wäre sowas zutreffends? 
Und ja ich weiss das es in der Realität nicht so ist, da wird das ganze etwa anders ablaufen.


----------



## Cett (10. Februar 2014)

Er ist noch am ehesten Schauspieler Kappa.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2014)

Kann auch mal jemand antworten der etwas kompetenter in dieser Sache ist?


----------



## Wiggo (11. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde bisher seine Ausbildung bei der IHK nie thematisiert


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2014)

Das soll also heissen er ist jemand mit einer Ausbildung die es nicht wirklich gibt?


----------



## Agallah (12. Februar 2014)

Es gibt einige Berufe für die es keine direkte Ausbildung gibt. Manche Kompetenzen erreicht man z.B. nur über Arbeitserfahrung, Praktika und Volontariate. 
Kannst ja einfach mal schauen was der BND so für Stellenanzeigen ausschreibt:
Bundesnachrichtendienst - Ausbildungen_Duales Studium


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2014)

Er ist Analytiker, technischer Mitarbeiter und "Hacker" (wenn man so will). Fernab der Realität .


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Berufe für die es keine direkte Ausbildung gibt. Manche Kompetenzen erreicht man z.B. nur über Arbeitserfahrung, Praktika und Volontariate.
> Kannst ja einfach mal schauen was der BND so für Stellenanzeigen ausschreibt:
> Bundesnachrichtendienst - Ausbildungen_Duales Studium


 
Gute Idee bin gar nicht daruf gekommen  mich mal da umzuschauen. 



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Er ist Analytiker, technischer Mitarbeiter und "Hacker" (wenn man so will). Fernab der Realität .


 
Also ein Informatiker der ein Allgemeinwissen hat über Technik und sogar Hacken darf. Der Glückliche


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2014)

Nein, kein Informatiker sondern besonders intelligenter Technisch versierter Computerfreak mit verdammt viel Erfahrung aber ohne jemals eine Ausbildung gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Nein, kein Informatiker sondern besonders intelligenter Technisch versierter Computerfreak mit verdammt viel Erfahrung aber ohne jemals eine Ausbildung gemacht zu haben.


 
Achso, naja das trifft aber leider nicht so ganz auf mich zu leider


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (15. Februar 2014)

Laut NCIS Wiki steht bei Erik folgendes:


> *Eric Beale* is an NCIS *technical operator* and *intelligence analyst* stationed in Los Angeles



Auf der Seite vom echtem NCIS gibt es in diesem Bereich 2 Berufsfelder.

Cyber Specialist   											und  Intelligence Specialist 
Da würde Cyber Specialist dann wohl passen, da dort unter anderem *Cyber Intelligence Analysts* angeboten wird.

Wird aber auch viel zusammen gewürfelt sein, weil für das was im Film einer macht, braucht man in echt min. 10 Leute


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2014)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Laut NCIS Wiki steht bei Erik folgendes:
> 
> 
> Auf der Seite vom echtem NCIS gibt es in diesem Bereich 2 Berufsfelder.
> ...


 
Hatte total vergessen da mal nachzuschauen  Danke dir


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2014)

Real wäre er wohl ein Mitarbeiter des USCYBERCOM welches dem DOF unter General Alexander unterstellt ist. Da wir in der Serie von NCIS ausgehen wäre es aber eher einfacher Bürogummi bei der Ermittlungsbehörde da die Stelle die da dargestellt wird real so nicht existiert. Bei der Kapo wäre das eine Stelle beim Informationsdienst bzw. analoge Position bei der Militärpolizei. Nur es gibt nicht mal annähernd eine Position welche solche Befugnisse etc. hat. Hier ist es teilweise nicht mal möglich in den Programmen der Behörden einen Namen mit Copy & Paste zu übernehmen, die müssen bei einer Sache den Namen in jedem Formular etc. jedes mal neu eingeben und wenn du jetzt denkst dass da was vernetzt ist...... 



Real gesehen In die Richtung geht allerdings Mitarbeiter im Naval Network Warfare Command (NNWC) oder im Naval Informations Operations Command (NIOC). Allerdings gibt es solche Stellen in der CH oder auch in D so gut wie gar nicht (im grossen Kanton is Internet immer noch Neuland  ) und Jobs in dem Sinne ausgeschrieben werden auch nicht da es keine direkt Ausbildung gibt. Mediamatiker ist eine gute Basis, dazu kommt aber noch etliches mehr aus verschiedenen Sparten, militärische Ausbildung ist genauso meist Voraussetzung wie andere kleinere Fähigkeiten welche man auf keine Hochschule etc. lernen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Real wäre er wohl ein Mitarbeiter des USCYBERCOM welches dem DOF unter General Alexander unterstellt ist. Da wir in der Serie von NCIS ausgehen wäre es aber eher einfacher Bürogummi bei der Ermittlungsbehörde da die Stelle die da dargestellt wird real so nicht existiert. Bei der Kapo wäre das eine Stelle beim Informationsdienst bzw. analoge Position bei der Militärpolizei. Nur es gibt nicht mal annähernd eine Position welche solche Befugnisse etc. hat. Hier ist es teilweise nicht mal möglich in den Programmen der Behörden einen Namen mit Copy & Paste zu übernehmen, die müssen bei einer Sache den Namen in jedem Formular etc. jedes mal neu eingeben und wenn du jetzt denkst dass da was vernetzt ist......
> 
> 
> 
> Real gesehen In die Richtung geht allerdings Mitarbeiter im Naval Network Warfare Command (NNWC) oder im Naval Informations Operations Command (NIOC). Allerdings gibt es solche Stellen in der CH oder auch in D so gut wie gar nicht (im grossen Kanton is Internet immer noch Neuland  ) und Jobs in dem Sinne ausgeschrieben werden auch nicht da es keine direkt Ausbildung gibt. Mediamatiker ist eine gute Basis, dazu kommt aber noch etliches mehr aus verschiedenen Sparten, militärische Ausbildung ist genauso meist Voraussetzung wie andere kleinere Fähigkeiten welche man auf keine Hochschule etc. lernen kann.


 
Na endlich jemand aus der Schweiz hier  Mir ist schon klar das es hier völlig anders läuft und nicht so wie dort.
Das es die NCIS aber wirklich gibt, wusste ich erst nachdem ich die verlinkte Webseite von BiOhAzArD87 angeschaut hatte.

Deshalb war es für mich verwunderlich ob es sowas wirklich gibt, also seinen Job in der Serie. 
In Europa ist sowas ohnehin kaum vorhanden, klar jedes Land dass das Geld dafür hat wird sich gegen Cyber-Kriminalität schützen, aber so viele Mitarbeiter werden dafür nicht gebraucht, oder etwa doch? 

Die Kapo sucht sowas doch nicht wirklich, das sind alles Polizisten die eine Weiterbildung nach der Polizeischule gemacht haben also für Aussenstehende kaum möglich da rein zu kommen.

Bei der NCIS musst du nicht mal als Special Agent das Militär oder die Marine besucht haben, steht jedenfalls so in den Anforderungen und für jemand der den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzt und in die Tasten haut schon gar nicht. 

Das in einer Serie nicht immer alles stimmen muss ist mir klar, Abby bei der Serie die nicht in L.A. spielt sondern nur NCIS heisst, untersucht sie verschiedene Materialien und keine Leichen.
In anderen Serien aber macht beides die selbe Person, schon verwirrend oder? 

Und Nein danke, ich will Definitiv keine Leichen untersuchen, da ist mir ein Job wie Abby oder Eric lieber, viel lieber.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2014)

Meine Frau ist bei der Kapo in der Abteilung die für IT zuständig ist. Incl. Dienstgrad den man sonst erst ab mitte 40 bekommt und auch dessen Lohn  Und sie hatte keine Umschulung, aber lief trotzdem alles mehr oder weniger über Glück und Fertigkeiten ab. Die Ausbildung war nie wirklich ein Thema.
 Wenn du sowas in der Art machen willst würd ich mal gucken wies bei der Fedpol/Interpol aussieht (Bundespolizei in Bern). Die heissen zwar Polizei aber sind nicht so unterwegs wie die echten Polizisten sondern arbeiten mehr mit dem Datenbankzeugs etc. Hier sind Ausbildungen wie Mediamatiker oder sonstige IT-Ausbildungen natürlich als Basis durchaus nützlich. Aber du musst halt mit Fertigkeiten überzeugen, nen Master-Abschluss oder so bringt dir gar nix wenn du dann ausser der Master-Theorie nix im Hirn hast und der logische Menschenverstand wegstudiert wurde 

 Aber ich kann mich ja mal bissle schlau machen wennst Interesse hast.. welcher Karton biste?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2014)

Interesse schon und bin Kanton Thurgau also nicht neben an. Melde mich später wiedet muss jetzt zur Arbeit.


----------

